# Lets talk milk goats



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

Wife wants a milk goat. Its just the two of us so not much milk is needed. What breed of goats do you all prefer for a milk goat. We would like to make butter and cheese too. I'm sure some breeds have better tasting milk and some have higher butter fat for cheese. So I'm just looking for opinions on what you guys like or don't like in a dairy goat.

thanks Rod


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

We have a Saanen that we are currently milking.. and also a Toggenburg and a Saanen/Fainter cross that will be first fresheners next year.... hopefully.  

Personally, if just want a family milker, I would look more for a healthy, easy to milk doe with good quality milk rather than a specific breed. Most people in my area have Nubians as their main milk goats. But I'm not too particularly fond of Nubians. Although those ears are adorable on the babies. 

Definitely get one that is CAE negative and has the paperwork to prove it. Also, if at all possible, milk the doe yourself and try her milk .... before purchasing. A doe that kicks, constantly steps in the bucket, poops on the stand, etc is no fun to work with. Also, every doe will have different tasting milk so make sure you like her milk. 

I love my Saanen doe... she is such a joy to milk. We don't have a stanchion for her and thankfully we don't need one. We just leave her untied, give her grain and she just stands patiently while I milk and she has the best tasting milk too  Now hopefully her daughter inherited that same milking attitude. LOL 

Can you tell I really like my milk goat? LOL

And ... to keep this packgoat related.... she does go on day hikes with us too


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

I might add the reason I mention breed is I do intend to pack also and maybe breed her to a good buck pack goat.

But I thought most pack goats are dairy goats anyway, but I'm just learning.

In my area the Ober seems pretty popular for milk and packing.
We live on the wet side of Oregon for now anyway.


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

You're right.... I think most packgoats are dairy breeds or dairy breed crosses. For size... I would say Saanen or Toggenburg... but that is because that is what we have more readily available in my area. I don't know of anyone that breeds Oberhasli around here. So not much help on that one... Nubians have the size but usually not the go-to attitude you want in a packgoat. 

Can understand wanting to breed for your own packgoats. That is what I am doing too. I had my Saanen bred for ... hopefully... dual purpose kids. I wanted another milk goat and/or another wether for the packstring. We were fortunate that she gave us one of each. 

We used a Fainter buck because he had the nice muscular body (which he seems to have passed on to the wether) but also came from a line of does that gave a decent amount of milk with better udder attachment than my doe has. And since the Fainter trait is recessive it isn't a problem. Wouldn't have been too good to have a packgoat that fell over every time something scared him. LOL 

In my previous post I was just saying what traits I would recommend looking for in a good milk goat. Especially since you have to handle and milk them a couple times a day. You want it to be enjoyable... not just another chore that needs to be done. 

Hope that helps ... and didn't mean to offend.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

There are people like Charlie Goggin and I that have done crossing with meat goats and dairy goats to develop a goat that has packgoat attributes such as larger muscling than a dairy goat, and working conformation, short back, long legs, etc.

These don't look like a dairy goat but they don't look like a meat goat either. After many generations of crossing we have a goat that has a unique look.


----------



## Rod Meyer (Jun 1, 2009)

Tiger408, No offence at all. Your posts were very informative.
Good point on milking the doe and trying,"tasting" her milk. Good idea!

My goal is to have three or four good pack goats. My wife isn't in the packing thing at all but loves the baby goat and would like a milk goat. I thought ok but lets get one that makes good milk and some day can breed to good quality buck.

We have two tennessee walkers now and have used them several times for hunting in the back country and just discovered pack goats. We plan on having goats come with us behind the horses. I hope it works. I know we have walkers. They can walk slow too.

Sweetgoatmama, I'm very interested in what you got going on with your pack goats. I need to get you address so I can come check em out and talk with you. Are you in Estacada or Eagle creek?


----------



## amcoy (Jun 18, 2009)

Our family is also looking to get a milking doe and work with one of her kids for packing. Are there any good packing resources or outfitters in Michigan? We do a lot of hiking and having our 2yr old on MY back is beginning to shorten our trips  Plus we've had her on goats milk for 2 yrs now and I'd like to stop buying it from WalMart!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

Personally, I think fresh goat's milk is THE BEST. I would get horrible stomach aches from store bought cow's milk along with a nasty after taste. I tried the store bought goat's milk and didn't like that either. Then I started hearing more and more about fresh goat's milk being good tasting and better for the digestive system. I went for years not being able to drink milk but with the fresh goat milk... no more stomach aches, tastes wonderful and I know there are no chemicals, growth hormones etc in it because I am the one doing the feeding and milking. 

As for packgoat outfitters in Michigan... I don't know of any within the state. Any equipment I've bought so far has been from some of the fine members of this forum. I am in the process of starting up a packing business. It will be a seasonal, part-time venture consisting of taking small groups on day hikes etc. Other than that we do have a very informal packgoat group that gets together every fall for a Packgoat Rendevous. If you would like more information you can pm me. I believe it is scheduled for September 18-20 for this year.


----------

